# Wakerley Kiln towers, Northants, Sep13



## The Wombat (Sep 18, 2013)

*Visited these Kilns with King Mongoose on the way back from somewhere else. Their size is impressive, but they are in poor condition. But to be fair, they do date back to WW I. 

These kilns were built in 1915 by prisoners of war for the roasting of iron ore from the adjacent opencast mine. This was then used to make iron, which was to be shipped away on the adjacent Peterborough to Market Harborough line (now abandoned.) The opencast mine was closed in 1921 as the seam was not as profitable as originally thought. It seems that the kilns were never used, in fact two of the four were never completed. Evidence of the loading ramps and wagon way also survive close to the kilns. 

They are grade II listed.
*








their size can be appreciated here





note the trees growing inside


















​

Perhaps not everyones cup of tea, but they are something a bit different, so hope you like.
Thanks for looking


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 18, 2013)

Never seen these before. Amazing.

Some serious looking cracks.

Assume there is no preservation order on them as they aren't pretty enough.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2013)

They are some of the weirdest structures I've ever seen! 
Great stuff, cheers for sharing, not seen anything like this before!


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2013)

Love them! I'm not sure I've seen these before?! Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2013)

Amazing structures thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 19, 2013)

Different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alex76 (Sep 19, 2013)

there fairly local to me but never herd of them nice find mate


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 19, 2013)

Big thanks to everyone for your replies! 



borntobemild said:


> Never seen these before. Amazing.
> 
> Some serious looking cracks.
> 
> Assume there is no preservation order on them as they aren't pretty enough.



Theyre in a pretty bad state, but apparently grade II listed. I expect they will be left to crumble. They have hastily clogged up the arches to stop anyone climbing up and going inside.




UrbanX said:


> They are some of the weirdest structures I've ever seen!
> Great stuff, cheers for sharing, not seen anything like this before!


Cheers mate, something a bit different



krela said:


> Love them! I'm not sure I've seen these before?! Thanks.


Cheers mate, Nice to be able to contribute something thats not familiar


----------



## sYnc_below (Sep 20, 2013)

krela said:


> Love them! I'm not sure I've seen these before?! Thanks.



You have you just forgot [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19680"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19680[/ame]


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2013)

tocsin_bang said:


> You have you just forgot http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19680



Hahahaha *facepalm*


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 21, 2013)

tocsin_bang said:


> You have you just forgot http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19680




Respect to Tocsin bang
He had posted first
And his photos are far superior to mine


----------

